# Caller ID Revisited



## FlyingmWY (Jul 12, 2006)

Hello All,

I am new here and new to th R15. I have just replaced a hughes unit with the R15. I searched the archives and found a thread on this, yet it seemed to have just died about April with no real answers. I am still on 010b software.

After 2 phone calls both the log and notification quit on my unit. When I clear those 2 calls I get notification and a log of the next 2 calls only. A reset, unplugging the unit, and turning off notices has no effect. I will also mention this is a referb. replacement I received from d*.

Thansk in advance. This is a great place for knowledge and I appreciate any help you can give!


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

FlyingmWY said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am new here and new to th R15. I have just replaced a hughes unit with the R15. I searched the archives and found a thread on this, yet it seemed to have just died about April with no real answers. I am still on 010b software.
> 
> ...


That's been reproted by others. Apparently randomly, mine works fine. No know solution yet.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Since we haven't been able to figure this one out lets see if we can get some info from the people that have this issue.

-What model do you have 300 or 500?
-Did you have the phone line hooked up before you turned the R15 on for the 1st time?
-What area are you in?
-Do you have a regular phone line? DLS? Filters or splitters?
-If you've done a full reset (Down arrow/record) did it start working?


Hopefully we might see a pattern here and can help you guys out.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

I have 2 R15's and have the same problem. My caller ID quit working on them back in May. I think it quit after the last update was downloaded on my R15's.

1) They are both 500's.

2) Yes, the phone line was pluged in before I turned on the R15.

3) I live in Sparta, IL (About 50 miles southeast of St. Louis).

4) I have a regular phone line pluged in. No, DSL on that line.

5) No, I have not done a full reset on the unit. Will that delete all my recorded programs?


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

I have 1 R15, that I've had for about 3 weeks. My caller ID never really worked as advertised. It didn't work at all when I first got the box, then about a week later it started to (but, and this is the weird thing, I don't think I had that feature turned on... but I'm probably mistaken about that). Then I made sure that it was set on, and now it works, but the log is limited to 1 call (when I delete the call from the log, I'll get the next phone call that comes through). Here are the specifics:

1) The unit is a 500 (running 10B8)
2) My phone line was plugged in before I turned on the unit.
3) I live in West Chester, PA (about 15 miles west of Philadelphia).
4) I have a regular phone line plugged in, however, we have Verizon's FIOS (fiber optic) service. Which means that the lines coming into the house, and going to my computer are fiber optic, but the actual phone lines are copper (the FIOS box converts it).
5) I have not done a full reset.


----------



## frogg (Nov 18, 2005)

AFAIK, if you have a R15-500, you should be on software version 10B8 or 10C8, with the latter being the new update that not everone has received yet (including me) However, when the 10B8 update loaded about 2 motnhs ago, it fixed all my caller id problems, including that it will now log all calls, even when the unit is in standby.


----------



## saleen351 (Mar 28, 2006)

My gfs R15 caller id would keep displaying incomming call, but no one was calling, I unplugged the phone line and left it un plugged, no more problem.


----------



## psweig (Feb 4, 2006)

frogg said:


> AFAIK, if you have a R15-500, you should be on software version 10B8 or 10C8, with the latter being the new update that not everone has received yet (including me) However, when the 10B8 update loaded about 2 motnhs ago, it fixed all my caller id problems, including that it will now log all calls, even when the unit is in standby.


My caller ID QUIT working properly with 10B8. Now it will take 1 call and quit. If I delete that 1 call its fixed (for one call).


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

saleen351 said:


> My gfs R15 caller id would keep displaying incomming call, but no one was calling, I unplugged the phone line and left it un plugged, no more problem.


I actually have that issue on my Samsung Flip Top and on the H20 as well.

Does she have "voicemail" with phone indicator? (I have that, and some people have explained to me that every so often the voicemail system will send a small pulse out to my phone to "update" that indicator, and that often trips caller-id displays)


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I actually have that issue on my Samsung Flip Top and on the H20 as well.
> 
> Does she have "voicemail" with phone indicator? (I have that, and some people have explained to me that every so often the voicemail system will send a small pulse out to my phone to "update" that indicator, and that often trips caller-id displays)


I don't have voicemail on my line and mine still doesn't work. But, when I go home I am going to try to delete the call log and see if mine will work then.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

mhayes70 said:


> I don't have voicemail on my line and mine still doesn't work. But, when I go home I am going to try to delete the call log and see if mine will work then.


I think he was referring to the problem of the Caller ID screen popping up when there is no actual call coming in.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Clint Lamor said:


> I think he was referring to the problem of the Caller ID screen popping up when there is no actual call coming in.


Sorry, yes that is what I was referring to.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

Sorry, I misunderstood that. But, I saw in an earlier post that if they deleted the called ID messages then it would work for a little bit. I tried that when I went home for lunch and mine still will not work. Do you know if they got this issue fixed in the update that is coming out. I have not gotten it yet and my caller ID quite working with the last update in May on both of my R15.


----------



## saleen351 (Mar 28, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I actually have that issue on my Samsung Flip Top and on the H20 as well.
> 
> Does she have "voicemail" with phone indicator? (I have that, and some people have explained to me that every so often the voicemail system will send a small pulse out to my phone to "update" that indicator, and that often trips caller-id displays)


She does, but it doesn't matter, there is zero reason to have the line plugged in anyways. Problem solved.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

saleen351 said:


> She does, but it doesn't matter, there is zero reason to have the line plugged in anyways. Problem solved.


Unless you wanted the On-Screen Caller-ID displayed..


----------



## cbeckner80 (Apr 19, 2006)

psweig said:


> My caller ID QUIT working properly with 10B8. Now it will take 1 call and quit. If I delete that 1 call its fixed (for one call).


that's what happened to me and I called D* and they said it would be fixed with the new software download. (HA!!!)

After reading this thread, I went in and deleted the one call shown in my log, and now it seems to be working, at least for a while I guess.


----------



## FlyingmWY (Jul 12, 2006)

1) 500 10B8

2) The phone line was plugged in when I powered the unit originaly
Since then I have unplugged and re plugged it several times

3) Casper Wy 307 area code

4) Regular phone line 

5) I have not done a full reset.

It will post and log only 2 calls delete 1 or both and it will work untill it reaches 2. This was a feature I was really looking forward to on this unit.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

mhayes70 said:


> 5) No, I have not done a full reset on the unit. Will that delete all my recorded programs?


Yes it will.

------------------

So the only that's the same so far is that everyone is 500 model (and that no one has done a full reset). Hopefully we will get more data from others too.


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

jpl said:


> I have 1 R15, that I've had for about 3 weeks. My caller ID never really worked as advertised. It didn't work at all when I first got the box, then about a week later it started to (but, and this is the weird thing, I don't think I had that feature turned on... but I'm probably mistaken about that). Then I made sure that it was set on, and now it works, but the log is limited to 1 call (when I delete the call from the log, I'll get the next phone call that comes through). Here are the specifics:
> 
> 1) The unit is a 500 (running 10B8)
> 2) My phone line was plugged in before I turned on the unit.
> ...


As a follow-up, I noticed last night that my caller id isn't working anymore at all. I did a reset (not a full reset, but I pressed the red reset button), and now my R15 is working just like it did when I first got it - which is to say that the caller ID no longer works at all. I can't even get to the Caller ID option on the quick menu. When I try to select it, my R15 bongs at me.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

jpl said:


> When I try to select it, my R15 bongs at me.


That almost sounds like the R15 disabled it. Try doing a system test (just to see what it says) and then another red button reset.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

jpl said:


> As a follow-up, I noticed last night that my caller id isn't working anymore at all. I did a reset (not a full reset, but I pressed the red reset button), and now my R15 is working just like it did when I first got it - which is to say that the caller ID no longer works at all. I can't even get to the Caller ID option on the quick menu. When I try to select it, my R15 bongs at me.


Do you have a phone with Caller ID that you could use to check that phone line?


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

qwerty said:


> Do you have a phone with Caller ID that you could use to check that phone line?


Yep, we do. We have only one phone line in the house, and it definitely has caller id, and caller id is enabled. The numbers/names come through just fine on the phone. Ditto on the computer. I haven't played around with the R15 yet today, but I'll run a system test later tonight.


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

jpl said:


> Yep, we do. We have only one phone line in the house, and it definitely has caller id, and caller id is enabled. The numbers/names come through just fine on the phone. Ditto on the computer. I haven't played around with the R15 yet today, but I'll run a system test later tonight.


Looks like it's working again. I didn't do anything (run system test or reset), it just started working on its own. I'm back to having a single-call log, though.


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

Ok, I have no idea what happened, but my caller ID is now working fine. Well, I have two calls in my log. I'm listening to one of the XM channels, and the screen saver kicked on. Then I noticed that the screen saver shut off. My first thought was "uh oh... what's wrong with that?" Then I realized something. Just a few minutes ago I got a phone call. I figured that's what triggered the activity that shut off the screen saver. I checked my log, and sure enough it looks like the call came through. Like I said, I have no idea what happened, but I'm glad it appears to be working for now.


----------



## Jim B (Feb 4, 2006)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Since we haven't been able to figure this one out lets see if we can get some info from the people that have this issue.
> 
> -What model do you have 300 or 500?
> -Did you have the phone line hooked up before you turned the R15 on for the 1st time?
> ...


Glad to see this issue back in the forums - my wife really misses the on screen ID.....
Well. here's my info....
1) I have two model 500s - one new and one replaced with a refurb (the refurb is the one not working now)
2) phone line on non working 500 was hooked up before power up
3) in Southside Virginia - area code 434
4) do have DSL and have whole house filter in NID with DSL on separate lines (Y&B wires) - BUT, that was just changed and problem existed before whole hose filter. No splitters at line to R15 - straight to box from jack (yes, jack does work)
5) not done a full reset, don't want to loose anything

Some questions and advice seeking on the topic   
1) Should those with problems try a Red button reset with phone line unplugged, then plug it in? Not sure why you asked question #2?
2) Many times on the problem 500, I get the message about an incoming call and to contact the phone company for the ID service. I have it and it works on the phones, and the other R15. So, if the r15 recognizes the incoming call, why's it not picking up the ID data? My original R15 even recognized call-waiting ID when we were on the line!! Seems to me the issue's got to be buggy software - So why will in not work straight out of the box for everyone, or even after a reset, then corrupt later when too many things happen?
3) I have the next to last software update (10B8) but anxiously await the release for my receivers/area to get the update an possibly fix this :grin:


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

jpl said:


> Ok, I have no idea what happened, but my caller ID is now working fine. Well, I have two calls in my log. I'm listening to one of the XM channels, and the screen saver kicked on. Then I noticed that the screen saver shut off. My first thought was "uh oh... what's wrong with that?" Then I realized something. Just a few minutes ago I got a phone call. I figured that's what triggered the activity that shut off the screen saver. I checked my log, and sure enough it looks like the call came through. Like I said, I have no idea what happened, but I'm glad it appears to be working for now.


I may have spoken too quickly. My caller id log is stuck at 2 calls.


----------



## MercurialIN (Jul 17, 2006)

Hi, I'm new to posting on this forum, although I have enjoyed reading it for awhile now. I hadn't posted before, (I did try a few minutes ago but the page refreshed and I don't think my post "took"). I wanted to comment specifically on the Caller ID problem. I've had four R-15's since the end of April, the first was a model 300, new, then a refurbished 500, followed by a new 500 and currently I have a new 300. I prefer the 300 and requested it specifically because the record light is a darker orange/red and easier for me to see from a distance. I have MS and some visual difficulties, the record light on the 500 in both the ones I had was a more faint orange and harder for me to see, the installer noticed this about the 500 versus the 300 also. I had never experienced the Caller ID problems listed on the forum until last week when the Caller ID feature stopped working. Period. It no longer logs calls or displays notices. I have tried everything I can think of. Resetting, unplugging, checking the phone line to make sure the connection is secure. Nothing has worked. I have a caller ID box in that same room, it continues to work fine. To answer some of the other questions, going from memory so excuse me if I miss anything. Again I currently have the model 300, new, running software version 103F, I am in Central Indiana, I do have DSL on the same line, and use the filters, I have done a reformat as per tech support for another problem with the R15 but this was before the Caller ID problem so it doesn't apply here. I am baffled as to why the Caller ID feature just stopped working completely for no apparent reason. Nothing in the setup of it has changed since it was first professionally installed. Absolutely nothing. Just in case this might give more information, the reformatting of the hard drive was done because I had called Tech Support at D-tv about the fact that my R-15 locks up at least daily, sometimes although rarely twice in one day, but at least daily(although all four boxes did this the last two R 15s were the worst about it). The Tech Support person assured me that reformatting the hard drive as opposed to just using the red button and resetting or unplugging was the definitive fix for the daily "locking up/freezing" problem (I was told they were well aware of the freezing problem). Against my better judgement, I tried it, which meant losing many movies I'd recorded but hadn't had time to view, the only thing I got for my trouble was I lost all my playlist of movies. After the reformat, the R-15 locked up again within 24 hours. Since all four of my R 15's have had the same problem, I've had D send out a professional installer to check everything here, dish( dish is a new triple LNB dish installed last fall,along with new multi-switch), cables from dish to R-15 and I even had an electrician out to install a dedicated circuit for the R-15. So I feel I have done everything I can realistically do to make sure the problem is the R-15 and not something here. I've got chronic health problems exacerbated by stress, the R 15 is not helping things. I told myself last month that the only reason I continue trying to make the R 15 workable is I do like the 100 hours recording time, the abilitity to record the XM Satellite channels and the Caller ID feature that I really wanted. I admit I do enjoy the active weather feature too. But honestly, now that the Caller ID feature is dead, and the R15 continues to lock up daily. I'm about ready to conceed defeat and go back to my R10. I'd hate to give up recording the XM Satellite 70's channel though. I'm sorry the comments about the freezing/locking up probably belong elsewhere. If so, I apologize I just thought that maybe giving all the pieces of the puzzle someone might have enough information to come up with a possible solution. I am also still hoping the software upgrade that I still haven't gotten, might remedy the daily freezing and Caller ID problem. I do like the R15, obviously (or I wouldn't have put up with it since April) but unless these problems get resolved, my health dictates I should go back to the R 10. Sorry this is so long. Thanks all. I really enjoy everyone's posts, especially Earl and Wolffpack.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Jim B said:


> Some questions and advice seeking on the topic
> 1) Should those with problems try a Red button reset with phone line unplugged, then plug it in? Not sure why you asked question #2?
> 2) Many times on the problem 500, I get the message about an incoming call and to contact the phone company for the ID service. I have it and it works on the phones, and the other R15. So, if the r15 recognizes the incoming call, why's it not picking up the ID data? My original R15 even recognized call-waiting ID when we were on the line!! Seems to me the issue's got to be buggy software - So why will in not work straight out of the box for everyone, or even after a reset, then corrupt later when too many things happen?
> 3) I have the next to last software update (10B8) but anxiously await the release for my receivers/area to get the update an possibly fix this :grin:


1) I asked because of the issue with the R15 only detecting the sat lines on a reset. I'm was thinking that maybe a similar thing was happening with it detecting the phone lines. Maybe it needs a full reset to detect them again? We really don't have much info on why this is happening so I'm trying to think outside the box.

2) That is weird. I'm starting to wonder if this a hardware issue on this not a software issue.

3) I'm waiting for it too


----------



## FlyingmWY (Jul 12, 2006)

Sorry For the late post, but was out of town this weekend. When I returned Sunday afternoon I had some very weird caller ID issues.

1) Caller ID quit completely. I had cleared my 2 calls which usually let 2 more come through and nothing.
2) Ran a system test through the menu and it said the phone line failed. Replaced phone line and re did test. It failed again.
3) plugged in a phone that was working fine into that line and it worked fine.
4) Did a complete reset. (My wife is screaming mad at this) and when it started back up my phone test passed, and I am now back to getting 2 calls only logged and notified on screen.
5) When I clear those 2 calls 2 new ones will show up.

I have no idea why my phone would have failed Sunday as no changes were made. One thing I would like to toss out though for smarter peaople to comment on:
When I first got primestar years ago they told me that I didn't have enough line voltage to make the call in to them. I had to buy PPV over the phone. When I got my D* box at conversion time they told me there was no problem. I wonder if this could be related to low line voltage on the line going to the box?

I also have voice mail on my service. I have a refurbed 500 as well. Is this limited to refurbs?

Thanks for the great tips and help. It keeps me from going insane calling tech support to get the "I have never heard of that" response.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

FlyingmWY said:


> I wonder if this could be related to low line voltage on the line going to the box?


I was wondering if it might have something to do with the ring signal. How many phones do you have on your line?

http://www.answers.com/topic/ringing-signal


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

qwerty said:


> I was wondering if it might have something to do with the ring signal. How many phones do you have on your line?
> 
> http://www.answers.com/topic/ringing-signal


Good question. I've had some issues in my area wrt phone signal strength. When we first signed up for DTV 4 years ago, I noticed that I couldn't leave my standard receivers plugged into the phone line. If I did, then the strength on my cordless phone was basically non-existent -- the volume would be so low so as to make it unusable (although a standard phone was just fine). Even just plugging in one of my receivers caused that drain on my phone lines.

When we got the TiVo, we didn't have that problem, for some reason. Plug in the TiVo, no problem - but plug in the TiVo with the standard receiver, big problem. Then we changed phones, and the problem went away. We also had an issue at one point when we had dial up ISP service. Not only couldn't I get faster than 14K, even with a 56K modem, I had outtages due to the fact that phone lines in my neighborhood are older than dirt. Now that we have FIOS, I figured all those issues would be gone. But maybe not... the signal strength could certainly explain the sporadic nature of this problem.


----------



## FlyingmWY (Jul 12, 2006)

I have the following phones in my house:

1 cordless in the bedroom.
1 cordless in the kitchen.
1 line going to regular D receiver in the bedroom.
1 line going to the R15 in the living room.
1 line running to dial up on the computer.

I have 2 actual wired jacks in my home. 1 in the kitchen 1 in the bedroom. The computer is run from a splitter in the kitchen. The 2 D receivers are run from a splitter in the bedroom. Caller ID on the cordless phones works fine when plugged in to the line going to the R15.

I have noticed in the past even before the R15 that when the phone would ring in the bedroom, it may take 2 rings before the kitchen phone would start ringing. However both phones log caller ID at the handset no matter how they ring.


----------



## FlyingmWY (Jul 12, 2006)

Tonight when home. I will unplug all phones exept the line to the R15 and report back as to my findings.


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

After noticing that I only had 2 calls in my log, I decided to leave it alone - to see if there are times of the day when my caller ID works, and when it doesn't. I noticed last night that my call log is now empty. Not only that, the other day I ran a system test, and everything was fine. I just ran one again. This time the phone test failed. I just plugged a phone into that same outlet, and it's fine. No problem with the phone signal. I'm thinking about unplugging my phone from the back of the R15, plugging it back in and resetting.


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

jpl said:


> After noticing that I only had 2 calls in my log, I decided to leave it alone - to see if there are times of the day when my caller ID works, and when it doesn't. I noticed last night that my call log is now empty. Not only that, the other day I ran a system test, and everything was fine. I just ran one again. This time the phone test failed. I just plugged a phone into that same outlet, and it's fine. No problem with the phone signal. I'm thinking about unplugging my phone from the back of the R15, plugging it back in and resetting.


Just did a reset - I didn't unplug the phone line -- I figured I'd try one thing at a time. Then I ran a system test. Now the phone test worked fine. I'm wondering - could this be due to a surge protector? I have my phone line going through a surge protection, but I wonder if that could affect the strength enough to cause the phone line to have problems. Although I did notice that my caller ID didn't work when I first installed the R15, and I didn't have the phone line go through a surge protector at that time. Very odd.


----------



## FlyingmWY (Jul 12, 2006)

Same exact scenario I desrcibed earlier. I do not have a surge protector. I still need to unplug one thing at a time and see if anything makes a difference. Will let you know.


----------



## FlyingmWY (Jul 12, 2006)

I received 10C8 on 7/19 at 2:00 A.m. I reset the unit per the advice of many here. Still no caller ID!!!!! It will still only log and notify 2 calls. This is so frustrating! I have unplugged every phone in my house, ran a direct line from the test jack outside of the house on the phone block direct to the R10. Plugged it in to both hard wired phone jacks inside the house. Nothing............. 2 calls, 2 notifications, and 2 logged entries. Maybe it is hardware.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

FlyingmWY said:


> I received 10C8 on 7/19 at 2:00 A.m. I reset the unit per the advice of many here. Still no caller ID!!!!! It will still only log and notify 2 calls. This is so frustrating! I have unplugged every phone in my house, ran a direct line from the test jack outside of the house on the phone block direct to the R10. Plugged it in to both hard wired phone jacks inside the house. Nothing............. 2 calls, 2 notifications, and 2 logged entries. Maybe it is hardware.


I think you might be right. I was tying to get mine to work last night. I did a system test "I think that is what it is called" and on both of my R15's the phone failed. But, the jacks they are pluged into work fine. I wonder if the modem's have gone bad on these R15's?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

FlyingmWY... Mhayes70...

I do know that there are some Caller-ID corrections slated for the next release (post 10C8)......


----------



## Fourdogs (May 4, 2006)

FlyingmWY said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am new here and new to th R15. I have just replaced a hughes unit with the R15. I searched the archives and found a thread on this, yet it seemed to have just died about April with no real answers. I am still on 010b software.
> 
> ...


I installed my R-15 500 in Nov. 2005. At the beginning, my caller ID worked the same as yours. It stopped showing and logging calls after the first two and would only start again after clearing logged calls.. After an update on May 3, 2006, it started working properly. There have been several updates since November that have fixed some things and broken others. "Channels I Get" was a very handy feature that was broken in one of them. My DVR has been connected to "regular" and ADSL telephone service with no difference in usefulness on either line. I have not yet received the latest update that some subscribers got 3 weeks ago. If you read some of the past posts, you may find a wide range of problems that some have and others do not. I've stopped trying to figure it out.


----------



## FlyingmWY (Jul 12, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> FlyingmWY... Mhayes70...
> 
> I do know that there are some Caller-ID corrections slated for the next release (post 10C8)......


That is great news Earl. I will waite and see what happens.


----------



## Fourdogs (May 4, 2006)

jpl said:


> Just did a reset - I didn't unplug the phone line -- I figured I'd try one thing at a time. Then I ran a system test. Now the phone test worked fine. I'm wondering - could this be due to a surge protector? I have my phone line going through a surge protection, but I wonder if that could affect the strength enough to cause the phone line to have problems. Although I did notice that my caller ID didn't work when I first installed the R15, and I didn't have the phone line go through a surge protector at that time. Very odd.


My phone line has always run through the surge protector on my APC UPS and it has made no difference in how the caller ID functioned. My caller ID started working properly after the May 3rd update. Previous to the 10B8 update, it only logged and displayed the first two calls. Clearing it would start over until two more calls were received. There may be some difference in how other brand surge protectors work.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Ok, here another shot in the dark to the caller id showing 2 calls then stopping. What happens if you delete all your recent finds. Maybe the Caller ID log is some how getting messup up by that? Again I doubt this will work but there has got to be something different with people that are having this issue. And since Earl says they are working on fixes for it makes me think it's a software not a hardware issue and maybe we can find a way around it before they release then new update.


----------



## FlyingmWY (Jul 12, 2006)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Ok, here another shot in the dark to the caller id showing 2 calls then stopping. What happens if you delete all your recent finds. Maybe the Caller ID log is some how getting messup up by that? Again I doubt this will work but there has got to be something different with people that are having this issue. And since Earl says they are working on fixes for it makes me think it's a software not a hardware issue and maybe we can find a way around it before they release then new update.


I will try that tonight. I only have (from memory) about 12 finds. I will delete and give it a shot.


----------



## MercurialIN (Jul 17, 2006)

My Caller ID stopped working altogether about two to three weeks ago. It doesn't show on screen notices of incoming calls nor does it log them. Up until then it was working perfectly, it would log up to 25 calls no problem. Then the R 15 locked up one day after resetting it first showed 25 calls, then none and it hasn't worked since. Last Friday I installed a new phone line to the R 15 and a separate caller ID box I have in that room continues to work just fine. I have run the "system test" numerous times and the phone line always checks out "ok". I'm hoping a software upgrade (I still have 103F) will be the answer. Nothing else has helped. 

I only have four recent finds on the find by search engine but I too will try deleting them all and see what happens. I do know that my R 15 300 has stopped locking up daily since I have started putting it into standby anytime and everytime I am not actually sitting there watching something on it, maybe a coincidence but it was locking/freezing up daily and during the worst heat here in the midwest it sometimes locked up twice a day, the heat and humidity are back but my R 15 is still not locking up since I've been putting it into standby anytime I'm not using it directly (no pun intended). Not sure that's a solution or that it will work for anyone else's R 15 but for some wacky reason it is helping mine. Go figure.


----------



## FlyingmWY (Jul 12, 2006)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Ok, here another shot in the dark to the caller id showing 2 calls then stopping. What happens if you delete all your recent finds. Maybe the Caller ID log is some how getting messup up by that? Again I doubt this will work but there has got to be something different with people that are having this issue. And since Earl says they are working on fixes for it makes me think it's a software not a hardware issue and maybe we can find a way around it before they release then new update.


Got home last night and cleared the 2 calls that had come in during the day. Called my phone and it didn't notify at all. Ran system test and it said phone failed. I cleared all recent finds, restarted with red button and it is now back to logging 2 calls only. I am stumped. Why does my phone line test fail every few days and works fine after a restart?


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

FlyingmWY said:


> Got home last night and cleared the 2 calls that had come in during the day. Called my phone and it didn't notify at all. Ran system test and it said phone failed. I cleared all recent finds, restarted with red button and it is now back to logging 2 calls only. I am stumped. Why does my phone line test fail every few days and works fine after a restart?


Thanks for trying it. That is odd that the phone line test is failing.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

I have also tried this and my caller ID will not work at all and the phone line test fails on both of my R15's also.


----------



## FlyingmWY (Jul 12, 2006)

mhayes70 said:


> I have also tried this and my caller ID will not work at all and the phone line test fails on both of my R15's also.


Try a reset. Every time I reset my phone line tests fine and I can get 2 calls. It seems to quit every 4 or 5 days, but a reset always gets me back to logging 2 calls.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

It almost sounds like the modem on your R15 is flaking out...

Kinda like when I had a PC Modem that didn't want to hang up at times.
The only way to get it to hang up was to power off the system, and reboot.
(regardless of how many AT commands I sent it)

Ah modems... the good old days..


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

Yeah, I tried resets on both R15's and that didn't work either. Should I wait and see if the next software update fixes it or try to get a replacement?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Yep... I would, as the next software release has some more caller-id updates


----------



## speedy4022 (Jan 26, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Yep... I would, as the next software release has some more caller-id updates


I did a clear and delete everything restart and the problem is fixed for me but I am glad to hear the next update has caller ID updates.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Yep... I would, as the next software release has some more caller-id updates


Earl,

I got the new software lastnight and the caller ID still does not work. I did a system test of both of my R15's and on one of them the LNB output and phone failed and on the other one just the phone failed. What should I do? Is there still issues with the caller id?


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

The CallerID might never work correctly. I have a couple Hughes GCEBOA with CID and over the years, it never worked correctly. I called and complained and they blamed everything from my phone line, too many devices connected to the phone company. Its been years now and its still not perfect.


----------



## FlyingmWY (Jul 12, 2006)

Bobman said:


> The CallerID might never work correctly. I have a couple Hughes GCEBOA with CID and over the years, it never worked correctly. I called and complained and they blamed everything from my phone line, too many devices connected to the phone company. Its been years now and its still not perfect.


It has won! I am done with this. I will wait for future upgrades. Untill then I will clear my 2 calls so I at least get caller id for 2. I will rest every 3 or 4 days so it will work. Oh well!


----------



## beakersloco (Mar 7, 2006)

My caller id also does not work I will check it when I get home and clear the calls to see if this works


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

I got the new s/w yesterday for my 500 (in my living room). I haven't done a reset (and don't plan to just for this), but the caller ID still doesn't work on that unit. It works intermitently - sometimes when a call comes in it gets logged. And I've never had a call log larger than 2 calls.

Then yesterday they installed a new R15, in my family room, for me (I took advantage of the free DVR offer). They gave me a 300. I did a forced download, and got the latest s/w release for that unit as well (1047). Here's the thing -- the caller ID DOES work on the new 300. While setting up SL's and favorite channels on it last night, I noticed that I had something like 16 calls in the log. I thought about swapping the machines -- but I'm just too darn lazy for that. Plus there is a phone all of 10' from my 500. There isn't one near the 300 (although there is another phone jack and I guess I COULD put a phone down there - but there's that laziness thing again ). So I think it makes more sense to leave the 300 where there isn't a phone - it'll save me from running for the phone when I get a call.

I thought about doing a reset on my 500... but from what I'm reading in the other posts, I don't think it'll help. It strikes me that the problem is really the HW - that model seems to be the culprit.


----------



## Raybz (Jan 1, 2006)

I gave up on mine
The caller ID USED to work
Then with one of the "upgrades" it stopped!
Like most in here it does 2 calls then no more
All I ever hear is " Caller ID issues are being addressed in the NEXT upgrade"
When will THAT upgrade ever come...I don't think it will!

The engineering staff at D*dosen't seem concerned with caller ID issues

Hell they can't get Repeat/First Run worked out and THAT'S a TV issue...why do we think they'll get a PHONE issue cleared up?


----------



## speedy4022 (Jan 26, 2004)

speedy4022 said:


> I did a clear and delete everything restart and the problem is fixed for me but I am glad to hear the next update has caller ID updates.


the clear and delete seemed to work logged 20 calls at first but when I deleted them from the log now it recieves 2 calls and no more which leads me to think it is a software problem.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

I gave up on mine also! Hopfully the next update they will fix it. (Yeah right!)


----------



## mes1008 (Aug 9, 2006)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Since we haven't been able to figure this one out lets see if we can get some info from the people that have this issue.
> 
> -What model do you have 300 or 500?
> -Did you have the phone line hooked up before you turned the R15 on for the 1st time?
> ...


I am having the same issue, I have the following:

500
Phone line was hooked up before the R15 was turned on, but with a wireless jack - now it's hooked up to the regular wall jack
Live near Philly
I have DSL filters
Have not done a full reset, but have done a repeat of sat set up and regular reset.


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

I took a closer look at my call log. It's clear that the only calls that have that 12/24 date are those phantom calls the system gets. Standard unavailable calls have the right date/time. I started getting so many of those calls in my log, though, that I shut off the notification.


----------

